# How hot is this buck?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dreamsical is about three months old.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW! I just love that color! He looks electric!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

flaming hot,flaming well done .


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh gawd, I love the name! Too funny. : )


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Really pretty! :shock:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Frizzle: Do you remember the Dreamsicle bar? A quiescently frozen ice cream, orange sherbet bar?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my, what a BEAUTIFUL mouse. I'd take that one off your hands... <3 Maybe a tri or two as well? lol.

His name is awesome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks bunches.

You'll have to subdue me first; he's one of a half a dozen I produced out of a LOT of different litters after losing all my fawns in a mousery accident eleven months ago. I almost gave up breeding, I was so heartbroken, but I figured I could recreate the lines I lost by breeding the survivors to extract and recreate the genotype. It took three generations to do it (coulda done it in two, but didn't want to inbreed too much) and this buck is the finest example of those half dozen. Hmmm....I think I produced about 16 litters getting this color back in my mousery. My next quest is to recreate the red/yellow/cream tricolors.

Ask me again in a half a year, I should have dozens of red hot fawns or oranges, whatever you want to call them. I was amused to see that the AFRMA now has a show category to blazing ornages fawns like this boy.

Tris I have in plenty, though.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Ohh...if I am ever in your area I'm taking you up on those. I have such a thing for spotted mice. Tris are amazing, broken marked -anything- is amazing.

And blue fox. 

You have done a good job getting some great mice even after a disaster.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thankya!


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

mm hes beautiful  Id love to have one like that someday


----------

